# Cách chữa táo bón an toàn, hiệu quả cho trẻ sơ sinh



## mai lan (6/9/18)

Táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh sẽ được cải thiện nhanh nếu cha mẹ biết nguyên nhân gây táo bón và điều chỉnh kịp thời.

*Nguyên nhân gây táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh*
Trẻ sơ sinh là đối tượng rất dễ bị táo bón do bộ máy tiêu hóa chưa hoàn thiện, trẻ uống sữa công thức cũng sẽ có nguy cơ bị táo bón cao hơn so với trẻ bú mẹ hoàn toàn.

*Với trẻ bú mẹ hoàn toàn*
Trẻ bú mẹ hoàn toàn thường ít bị táo bón hơn so với những trẻ uống sữa công thức bởi sữa mẹ rất dễ tiêu hóa, ngoài ra sữa mẹ còn chứa 1 loại hormone là motilin giúp tăng nhu động ruột, nhờ đó phân được thải ra ngoài dễ dàng. Tuy nhiên táo bón sẽ vẫn xảy ra trong một số trường hợp như:

– Trẻ bú kém, không đủ để tạo thành lượng phân đi cầu.

– Sau sinh mẹ ăn nhiều thực phẩm gây nóng trong như mật ong, nghệ, tam thất, gia vị… Mẹ uống canxi, sắt.

– Mẹ bị táo bón.

_

_
_Tình trạng táo bón khiến trẻ sơ sinh quấy khóc, khóc chịu (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Với trẻ uống sữa công thức*
Vì một lí do nào đó mà trẻ không được bú sữa mẹ, uống sữa công thức đặt biệt là ngay từ lúc mới sinh sẽ có nguy cơ táo bón cao do sữa công thức thức khó tiêu và dễ gây nóng. Tùy theo sữa của từng hãng mà trẻ có thể bị hay không bị táo bón khi uống, ví dụ những dòng sữa cho giàu đạm hơn, sữa cao năng lượng, hay bổ sung thêm sắt, canxi cũng có thể làm cho các bé dễ bị táo bón. Mẹ pha sữa cho trẻ chưa đúng tỉ lệ, pha quá đặc cũng là một nguyên nhân.

Ngoài nguyên nhân chủ yếu đến từ chế độ dinh dưỡng, thì trẻ mắc phải những bệnh lí sau cũng có thể gây táo bón như còi xương, suy dinh dưỡng, thiếu máu… gây giảm trương lực ruột, hoặc các dị tật bẩm sinh (chiếm tỉ lệ nhỏ khoảng 5%) như phình to đại tràng, bệnh suy giáp trạng.

*Cách khắc phục tình trạng táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh*
Để chữa táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh có rất nhiều cách, mẹ có thể tham khảo các cách sau:

*Dùng nước bồ kết trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh*
Nước bồ kết rất công hiệu giúp bé đi tiêu dễ dàng hơn. Mẹ lấy 3 quả bồ kết đã nướng hòa vào 500ml nước đun sôi để nguội, sau đó bơm xi lanh hỗn hợp vào hậu môn bé bị táo bón lâu ngày.

*Ngâm mông trẻ sơ sinh vào nước ấm nóng*
Trẻ có dấu hiệu khó đi ngoài, mẹ cho ngâm mông nước nóng 5-10 phút mỗi ngày 2-3 lần. Bởi nhiệt từ hơi nước nóng có tác dụng kích thích cơ vòng giúp trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón lâu khỏi đi tiêu ngay sau đó.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

